# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Εξαρτήματα & Datasheets >  >  Ethernet connector

## GeorgeK

Ξέρει κανεις τι παίζει με τη διασύνδεση μεταξύ ethernet controllers ? 
Μου είπαν ότι για να τους συνδεσω δεν αρκούν τα απλά βυσματάκια 
τύπου RJ45 .

----------


## Radiometer

Για διασύνδεση μεταξύ 2  Η/Υ χωρις switch 
θελεις μονο ενα καλωδιο RJ45  σε συνδεσμολογια crossover.


http://www.cisco.com/warp/public/135...lvl2spprt3.gif
http://www.peakelec.co.uk/content/ethernet.html

----------


## GeorgeK

Radiometer δεν εννοούσα ακριβώς αυτό . Πάντως ευχαριστώ για το χρόνο σου . 
Από τον controller μέχρι το βύσμα υπάρχουν κάποια στοιχεία απόζευξης . 
Αν κάποιος ξέρει κάτι από αυτά ας βοηθήσει .

----------


## Lykos1986

Υποθέτω πως μιλάς για τα ειδικά RJ45 με ενσωματωμένα μαγνητικά στοιχεία για την απομόνωση μεταξύ controller και καλωδίου. Δεν ξέρω τις ακριβός θέλεις να μάθεις πάνω σε αυτά αλλά είναι αναγκαίο κακό αν θέλεις να είσαι ΟΚ με το πρωτόκολλο επικοινωνίας. Εκτός από τέτοια RJ45 μπορείς να προμηθευτείς και ειδικούς Μ/T σε SMD που είναι για ακριβός για αυτήν την δουλειά. Προσωπικός προτιμώ την λύση του RG45. 

Από πλευράς εσωτερικής συνδεσμολογίας είναι σχεδόν ίδια. Οι διαφορές που θα βρεις είναι στο αν περιέχουν πυκνωτή υψηλής τάσης, αν είναι μόνο ο τα μαγνητικά ή συνοδεύονται  και από κάποιες αντιστάσεις κτλ κτλ κτλ. Όλα αυτά φυσικά τα επιλέγεις ανάλογα με το πώς θες να δομήσεις το PCB σου. Οι τιμές τους είναι λίγο τσουχτερές για ένα απλό κονέκτορα και είναι γύρο στα 5Euros.

----------


## GeorgeK

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Lykos1986
Μια ερώτηση ακόμα . Βλέπω ότι κάθε εταιρία βγαζει πολλά διαφορετικά τέτοια και έχω μπερδευτεί .
Αν πάρω απλά RJ45 χωρις τίποτα παραπάνω και τους βάλω αυτούς τους Μ/Τ που λές είμαι καλυμένος ;
Που τους βρίσκω αυτούς ;

----------


## Lykos1986

> Βλέπω ότι κάθε εταιρία βγαζει πολλά διαφορετικά τέτοια και έχω μπερδευτεί



Αυτό είναι όντος συνήθες φαινόμενο! Μάλλον θέλουν να μας δυσκολεύον λίγο την ζωή οι εταιρίες! Η αλήθεια είναι πως όλα αυτά τα διαφορετικά που θα δεις είναι στην ουσία ίδια κατά 99%. Για παράδειγμα υπάρχουν εταιρίες που βγάζουν 5 διαφορετικά μοντέλα, με τελείως διαφορετικούς κωδικούς μεταξύ τους και το μόνο που αλλάξει είναι τα χρώματα των ενσωματωμένων led που έχουν (συνήθως τα χρώματα είναι πράσινο – κίτρινο). Πρόσφατο συμβάν ήταν να αγοράσω RJ45 με όλα τα έξτρα μέσα και τελικός να έχει σε άλλη θέση ένα από τα transmit pin. Το αποτέλεσμα ήταν να σχεδιάσω ξανά το τυπωμένο (καλά δεν έκανα και τα χρόνια, μια γραμμή άλλαξα αλλά μπορούσε να αποφευχθεί). 






> Αν πάρω απλά RJ45 χωρις τίποτα παραπάνω και τους βάλω αυτούς τους Μ/Τ που λές είμαι καλυμένος ;



Θα είσαι  σίγουρα καλυμμένος αλλά δεν ακολουθώ αυτήν την τεχνική για δύο κυρίως λόγους. Ο πρώτος η πρόσθετη δυσκολία στην κατασκευή του PCB. Τα ποδαράκια τους δεν είναι και στην τέλεια θέση οπότε θα έχεις να φέρνεις πολλές γραμμές γύρο γύρο! Επίσης αν θέλεις να το κάνεις συμβατό και με EMI τότε θα πρέπει να προστεθούν και κάποιες αντιστάσεις και πυκνωτές, στοιχεία που δεν έχουν ενσωματωμένα οι συγκεκριμένοι Μ/T για Ethernet. Οπότε θα τα προσθέσεις εξωτερικά και θα παιδευτείς ακόμα πιο πολύ. Ο δεύτερος λόγος είναι η δυσκολία στην εύρεση αυτών των M/T, όχι ότι τα RJ45 τα πουλάνε και στα περίπτερα, αλλά σίγουρα θα δυσκολευτείς αρκετά με τους M/T. 







> Που τους βρίσκω αυτούς ;



Δες σε αυτήν την σελίδα: http://www.coilcraft.com/
Αν είσαι τυχερός μπορεί να πάρεις και samples…


PS:
Τι καλό θέλεις να φτιάξεις;

----------


## GeorgeK

> Οι τιμές τους είναι λίγο τσουχτερές για ένα απλό κονέκτορα και είναι γύρο στα 5Euros.



για ένα τέτοιο κοννεκτορ πλήρωσα 13Ευρώ (Farnell) . 
Ελλάδα δεν βρήκα τίποτα . 





> Τι καλό θέλεις να φτιάξεις;



θέλω να φτιάξω ένα board με τον 28J60 της Microchip

----------


## Lykos1986

Σου τα έδωσαν λίγο ακριβά τότε!!! Εγώ πήρα από RS στα 5 και κάτι Euros. 

Με αυτόν τον Ethernet controller παιδεύομαι και εγώ εδώ και πολύ καιρό…

----------


## PiCBuRn3r

Παλιά κάρτα ethernet, παίρνεις το RJ-45 φις και το μετασχηματιστή  για ethernet.....

----------


## GeorgeK

Εχω ήδη βγάλει 2 τέτοια από παλιές μητρικές , ελπίζω να κάνουν .

----------

